# The Guardian using Spreadshirt



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Just noticed that The Guardian (an enormous top end UK newspaper) is using spreadshirt.net for fulfilment. Any other big names known to use fulfilment companies?

http://www.spreadshirt.net/shop.php?sid=49820&producttype_id=6&image=&image=/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2006/04/02/break.jpg


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

CafePress has a LARGE list of corporate customers (Star Trek, Tupac, Snoopy, craigslist, opera browser, Tribune Media, Phil Collins, Jet Li, etc)


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

See, this is how much I know about Cafepress


----------

